# Shortening loader arms



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone ever done something like this?

I've got a 190xt allis with a Du-Al 325 loader. The loader would normally sit with the vertical supports right at the front edge of the foot platform. Long story short I decided to install a Year-a-round cab on it and will now be moving the loader forward. I already have a set of custom frame mounts and am going to make new, longer axle push tubes to tie everything together. The problem I'm going to be running into is the loader will sit approx 16-18 inches further forward on the tractor adding a lot of weight over the front axle and obviously adding more of a lever against the rear weight of the tractor. So I've been kicking around the idea of cutting the loader arms down about 18 inches on pin side of the arms where they meet the vertical support. Then in turn moving the cylinder mounts down the length of the arm to the corresponding location based on how everything sits.

My question is will this be do-able without risking ruining the loader and has anyone ever done something like this? I realize I'll be losing some lift height but I believe it will still lift plenty high to double stack on a deck over trailer.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

You will also be increasing your lifting capacity a fair bit also. Could cause some issues if abused????. Can't see why it wouldn't work though. We got a Leon loader on a 3020 Deere that had a pin on the upper end of the loader arms break a while ago and it ended up wreaking both main cylinders and both upper loader pivots as well. We're going to rebuild it but the transmission is slipping as well so that's the first priority. If you decide to do it take some before and after shots and keep us updated. Good luck.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Well I started on shortening the arms on the loader. Now if I can figure out how to upload pictures I could show you some of the progress!


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

The first picture is of how far away the loader used to be from the grill of the tractor (30 inches). The following pictures will show how I squared up my cut ( used a sawsall with a long Milwaukee "torch" blade to cut). The angle iron was spot welded on after squaring it up on either side of the arm then clamped to hold absolutely flat.

Once cut I cleaned up the arm and cut a 1/2 inch steel plate to fit close to the size of the arm and welded in place just like the factory was.

You will notice I used an old pice of c-channel to keep the spacing of the arms correct while doing all of this. Next step was to cut the old cylinder mounts off and slide them forward to match the loader.

By far the worst part so far has been trying to cut the old pivot pin tubes off the arms to reuse them, really gave the old chop saw a workout. But once removed I spaced and lined both pivot points up with a long piece of round stock. Once welded into place I started working on shortening the steel lines that feed the cylinders.

Found out dad had a nice pipe threader so after deciding where to cut the tubes off I threaded each of the four tubes.

As of quitting time (need some time with my daughter, I've been spending much of my free time in the shop, I'll throw in a pic of her as well!) I have the loader remounted on the vertical uprights, the clearance looks almost too close now but I did it knowing I would be lowering the rear of the loader nearly 6 inches to get the arms in a spot where they don't obstruct the view quite as bad. This in turn will slide the loader forward a few more inches. Have a bit more to finish tomorrow, I'll update this after its all hooked up and (fingers crossed) working.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Looking good so far!


----------

